# GSDCA National



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Anybody going to the National this year, I'll be watching the livestream.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Nope, I'm stuck here at home, watching the lifestream with you! 

I have a ton of friends heading out for the National. I have a little 15 year old friend who is going to show her bitch in the 12-18 month class, and also in Juniors. Very excited for her. She's shown at the National in juniors a few years ago. Good handler. I'd have her show a dog for me in a heartbeat!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oops, make that the 12-15 class.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Woo Hoo, Just saw the results from the Reg Spec yesterday and my puppy's sire went BOB. Last year he went BOB at the Pre show and Sel at the National.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Is that the Morocco dog? "Rocky"? He is gorgeous.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes that's Rocky, I saw him finish his CH. March of 2014, Spec shows w/ 5 point majors. He has super temperment too....


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

There are some beautiful photos of him on the Kaleef Facebook page. 
Why aren't we at the National?!?!? 

I found Evan Ginsburg's dog show blog, where he gives us a play by play of the National. I love to read it every year. He started it on Sunday (you have to do lots of scrolling down the page to where it says "It is a start"). I need to sit down, read it and catch up!
GSD National Blog


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Maybe next year I'll go, wish it wasn't so far, I don't have anything to show right now. But for this year I'm going to watch BOB on Sat on the PC. I will have a beer or two and yell and scream as my favorites go around the ring. 
I do check the Blog, funny stuff.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm watching the recorded show on Friday and Saturday. I was going to watch the livestream but have to work all day on Friday, and have stuff to do on Saturday. Glad I can watch both days later in the evenings. I'm hiding out until I see the results for myself, lol. 

I love that Evan loves White Castle. And hot dogs. He's funny.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

gsdheeler said:


> Yes that's Rocky, I saw him finish his CH. March of 2014, Spec shows w/ 5 point majors. He has super temperment too....


I know two of his puppies and they are both SO sweet.

I'm cheering for my dog's sire for GV, though, of course.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> I found Evan Ginsburg's dog show blog, where he gives us a play by play of the National. I love to read it every year. He started it on Sunday (you have to do lots of scrolling down the page to where it says "It is a start"). I need to sit down, read it and catch up!
> GSD National Blog





WateryTart said:


> I'm cheering for my dog's sire for GV, though, of course.


 ^ LOL. This was totally me a few years ago, reading the play-by-play on that rather entertaining blog, and cheering for Tica's sire.... when Roger was put in front of Eli at the very end. 

I remembered reading some ridiculously random stuff. Excerpt: _"I have no idea why they moved our table. I did just see the kid selling testicles." _That blogger is hilarious.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Evan Ginsburg is a hoot. He seems to think my friend Nikki (Nicol Jellison) is a junior, and that maybe her dog is Canadian. Too funny! She's in her mid twenties and her dog is from Oklahoma. At least he said she was a good handler, haha. 

Who is your dog's sire?


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

WIBackpacker said:


> ^ LOL. This was totally me a few years ago, reading the play-by-play on that rather entertaining blog, and cheering for Tica's sire.... when Roger was put in front of Eli at the very end.
> 
> I remembered reading some ridiculously random stuff. Excerpt: _"I have no idea why they moved our table. I did just see the kid selling testicles." _That blogger is hilarious.


Totally cracking up at _"I have trouble getting girls to take candy from me. I never understood that."_


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> Evan Ginsburg is a hoot. He seems to think my friend Nikki (Nicol Jellison) is a junior, and that maybe her dog is Canadian. Too funny! She's in her mid twenties and her dog is from Oklahoma. At least he said she was a good handler, haha.
> 
> Who is your dog's sire?


 Scher-Lo's Rogue of Karizma, "Roger".  



WateryTart said:


> Totally cracking up at _"I have trouble getting girls to take candy from me. I never understood that."_


 Now _that_ is quality. I wish I'd met this person, in person.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Well we all need to go to the National next year, and introduce ourselves to Mr. Ginsburg! 

And, Sage had Karizma a few generations back in her pedigree. My breeder said her Karizma bitch was one of the loveliest dogs she ever had.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

dogfaeries said:


> Well we all need to go to the National next year, and introduce ourselves to Mr. Ginsburg!


I wonder if he'll have candy.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> *Well we all need to go to the National next year, and introduce ourselves to Mr. Ginsburg!
> *
> And, Sage had Karizma a few generations back in her pedigree. My breeder said her Karizma bitch was one of the loveliest dogs she ever had.


Yes - and sit next to him and listen to his narrative. I don't personally know any of the main contenders this year, best wishes for all of your colleagues & "relatives"!

Another gem: _"There are a million stories in the dog world. Some of them interesting. Some not so much." _


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

WateryTart said:


> I wonder if he'll have candy.


 Well played.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

WIBackpacker said:


> dogfaeries said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok I missed some of bitches this AM, forgot about the time zone thing (stupid human)
The GV is Selena w/Jeff (congrats, what a beauty) Select not in any order are Lenny w Rosie, Liz w/Trinket, Mike w/Ruby, Kent/ Charolotte (also WB), Scott w/ Divine Ms M, Greg w/ Girl on Fire, Leslie w/ Serena, Nancy w/Yaya, Steve w/ Sexy Chick... hope I didn't miss anybody,, great class of bitches, JR show is on now, lookin forward to Dogs, hope the live stream is better this afternoon, it was total rubbish this AM.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm going to watch the recorded version. Hopefully it will be better than the streaming version.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

w00t w00t!!! The sire of my puppies went Select #12 owner handled!!!


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

The prerecorded worked just fine, I understand I wasn't the only one having issues with the live feed.
The blog was very entertaining this year.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I didn't get to watch any but I read the blog - did I see correctly that Rumor didn't even place? Or did I read that wrong?


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Rumor was presented in the 10 dogs (something new this year)
She was not entered at the show, Kent had the WB who did go Select. He didn't have Stevie entered either.
He had Rocky my boy's sire who got Select as well.
It was a dog from Can. who went GV.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

gsdheeler said:


> Rumor was presented in the 10 dogs (something new this year)
> She was not entered at the show, Kent had the WB who did go Select. He didn't have Stevie entered either.
> He had Rocky my boy's sire who got Select as well.
> It was a dog from Can. who went GV.


Ah, thank you! I had thought Stevie was entered, and Rumor too.

I wish I could have watched the show online but there just wasn't time, so I picked up what I could from the internet.

I haven't met Rocky, but the two Rocky puppies I know are just fabulous. Such sweethearts.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I've met Rocky many times. Nice boy


----------



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

Anyone have a link to the results?

Also, when is the World Sieger ?


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Go to GSDCA web site and look under event results.


----------

